# Spotting Scope Tripod



## flyfisher20 (Aug 5, 2011)

What is everyone's opinion for a good tripod to use for my spotting scope? Would a cheaper camera tripod work just as well as the bulky, expensive ones at like Sportsman's Warehouse?


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

Guess that depends on how much $$$ you have invested in your spotter. 

I have a Manfrotto tripod and head, and I wouldn't trade them for anything. You get too light and even the slightest breeze may tip your scope over or make it shake so uncontrollable you'd think you were on a carny ride at lagoon.


----------



## 300 Wby (Aug 14, 2008)

Totally agree with gwailow......." have a Manfrotto tripod and head, and I wouldn't trade them for anything. You get too light and even the slightest breeze may tip your scope over or make it shake so uncontrollable you'd think you were on a carny ride at lagoon."

Bottom line: Get the best you can afford


----------

